# Laser sight



## lonewolf2810 (Jul 29, 2009)

Can a laser sight be installed on a G27 without modding the polymer frame?? If so where can I get one and how to install.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Can't you get one to mount on the rail in front of the trigger guard? You might want to check out Cheaper Than Dirt.com. I don't know how good their lasers are, but I've ordered some other things from there and been satisfied.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

AFAIK no rail on the G27...how useful would that be anyway as short as it is...also kinda' defeats the purpose of having a gun that small if you could hang something off the front of it...

http://www.lasermax.com/products/lms-1161.php

Crimson Trace has several...http://www.crimsontrace.com/Home/Products/GLOCK/tabid/196/Default.aspx


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> AFAIK no rail on the G27...how useful would that be anyway as short as it is...also kinda' defeats the purpose of having a gun that small if you could hang something off the front of it...
> 
> http://www.lasermax.com/products/lms-1161.php
> 
> Crimson Trace has several...http://www.crimsontrace.com/Home/Products/GLOCK/tabid/196/Default.aspx


lol, just kidding


----------



## lonewolf2810 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Bruce man those babies are pricey aren't they?


----------

